# Statilia parva



## MikhailsDinos (Feb 15, 2008)

My new species of mantis just hatched the other day, Statilia parva. Thanks again Mike, for the ootheca!

I hope some more of them will hatched out soon. They are really cute little things.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

good going buddie..and i love the flooring hes on..


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 15, 2008)

Good job!

I always like the eyes, so pretty it is!


----------



## Birdfly (Feb 15, 2008)

Like to see these as they progress, what big heads they have


----------



## joossa (Feb 15, 2008)

Are there any pictures of adults out there? I can't seem to find any....


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks my friends!

I'll keep this post updated on their progress. I believe Fisherman has adult pictures of this species?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 15, 2008)

Very Nice McHail!


----------



## Hypoponera (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Mikhail,

NICE pic! I haven't seen any of mine that close up before. Thanks! I love the striped legs. They look black and white to my eyes.

Joossa, Fisherman_Brazil has some nice photos of the adults in his first posting in the "for sale" section.

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...ic=9223&amp;hl=

Let me know if you need some. I hope to have an ooth or two in a few months!


----------



## Mantida (Feb 16, 2008)

Ah Mikhail, your photo was so convincing I myself pm'ed Luke and have several oothecae coming my way!


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 16, 2008)

omg i cant see the pic i only see: flickr, this photo is currently unavailable &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 16, 2008)

The adult female


----------



## Mantida (Feb 16, 2008)

Are those inches, or cm? How big does the female get? I can't really tell from the pic.


----------



## Hypoponera (Feb 16, 2008)

The scale is in mm. At least I hope it is. Otherwise I'm going to need some really big tanks! Lookse like the female should measure about 5cm long. The L1s are tiny though!


----------



## Hypoponera (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh, before I forget, HUMIDITY. For those who are getting ooths of this species, plan on a lot of misting. The ooths must be kept under very humid conditions. Otherwise, many of the nymphs will have trouble exiting the ooth and die. The L1 nymphs also need high humidity for molting. Far higher then any other species I have worked with. My nymphs molted to L2 in 6 days on a diet of fruit flies.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 16, 2008)

In southern Taiwan, where the specimens were found, temperature is constantly at 20-32 year round, while the humdity being 60-80%.

Mike is right the female measured about 5 cm or 2 inches. This species is not considered rare or endangered, but can be found only in a small limited area.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Mar 22, 2008)

Thats weird, I live in Malaysia and I found 1 that looks exactly like that. It also has markings on the inside of claws


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 23, 2008)

Fisherman_Brazil said:


> The adult female


boring..looks like another giant asian


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 4, 2008)

I have two left and they are subadult. I just hope they are a pair, I have not really taken the time look what sex they are. They can be very fast. But, I'm enjoying this species a lot!!


----------



## Hypoponera (May 4, 2008)

Not to worry Mikhail! I have 2 adult males and 2 adult females. I still have 6 sub adults as well. I should be able to get you an adult or 2 of the needed sex! Seems that a nice feature of this species is that the males and females reach adulthood at the same time under identical conditions!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 4, 2008)

Thank you my friend and congratulations on the adult Statilia parva, it's great news that this species is being bred ! I really have enjoyed this species. That is a nice feature indeed, it means that they are easier to breed, dew to the fact that the male wont die sooner than the female.

It looks like this species is easy once you get them past L1 and L2. I'll updated this post once they molt to adult.  

Thanks again

Mikhail



Hypoponera said:


> Not to worry Mikhail! I have 2 adult males and 2 adult females. I still have 6 sub adults as well. I should be able to get you an adult or 2 of the needed sex! Seems that a nice feature of this species is that the males and females reach adulthood at the same time under identical conditions!


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 5, 2008)

If they are a small sp your 2 nymphs look like pre sub cause i cant see any over lapping


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 5, 2008)

I believe you are right my friend! I'll post pictures as soon as they mature into adults.

Thanks again

Mikhail



Morpheus uk said:


> If they are a small sp your 2 nymphs look like pre sub cause i cant see any over lapping


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jun 4, 2008)

Mike, helped me out and sent 2 males and 1 female in a trade. ( Thank you Mike)! Unfortunately she grabbed the male and ate him, but he mated with her at the same time she was eating him alive. I took some pictures yesterday, enjoy!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 4, 2008)

Got a face like a pinnapovis lol


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 6, 2008)

Great photos Mikhail! I think I will need to send some more to you just so I can get some nice photos of them. Feed her well and she should give you one ooth every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh dear. Well, good thing they've mated.


----------

